# FLOS PRAM BLANKET UPDATED PATTERN



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for any problems is first time have written pattern thankyou for all your kind comments here is the amended pattern


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Good looking blanket. WIll keep it in mind next time I need a Baby gift.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you. It is beautiful.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful pattern! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very pretty! It looks fairly solid except for border, just what I need for Chicago winter. thank you so much for posting.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful - Thank you


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Everyone should note-- she also has this under "My Design" and there are several corrections. Oh, fudge, can't remember what the section is called with the other copy of the pattern, has only 2 items in it right now and is where we can list our new patterns.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Lovely blanket, thank you so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

christine flo said:


> Sorry for any problems is first time have written pattern thankyou for all your kind comments here is the amended pattern


Hey! Hi! Do not be "sorry" for mistakes! Be glad for them! These are human "growing pains" & can only lead to perfection. Just think! Now you have a much more useable pattern than before! Take care! Be so glad you can create & refine what you do to be even better. Our learning curve/mistakes do that! Ignoring this: THIS is what you should really be sorry for! So glad you posted this!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Row 7 in the main part is still showing p4, p4 in brackets.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Nice blanket. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, Christine flo,
I printed your original pattern post. Please indicate where the changes are in the amended pattern. The only change, as I recall, was line 7 where you had said to change the repeat to P4, K4. Is there anything else we should change? Thanks~


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Would you make a PDF of the blanket?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your lovely design.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful pattern


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks &#128518;


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely blanket. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Your revisions, given here, are a great improvement on the pattern previously posted. You did a terrific job of updating and I want to thank you for putting in so much effort to make it easier for us KPers to use and enjoy. Thank you very much.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Very Pretty. Thank you for pattern.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for update.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm wondering if there is an error on row 7 of the first page. It states "...p4sts, p4sts..." should it be "k4, p4" or "p4, k4"?? This is a gorgeous blanket. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

nive blanket


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

cen63846 said:


> Would you make a PDF of the blanket?


I would like that as well. Will make this as another prayer shawl for my church when another baby shawl is required.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Love the blanket. I would also love a PDF of it, and I have looked at the pattern and am also troubled by row 7

Thank you so much

Di


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dribla said:


> Love the blanket. I would also love a PDF of it, and I have looked at the pattern and am also troubled by row 7
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Di


Me too!


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

cen63846 said:


> Would you make a PDF of the blanket?


You should be able to right click on the picture of the pattern and click on 'print'. Do that for the second page as well. Then you'll have a printed copy, without a pdf.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

cen63846 said:


> Would you make a PDF of the blanket?


Here's a simple pdf. Hope it helps.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

this is not the updated pattern it has mistakes on it


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

christine flo said:


> this is not the updated pattern it has mistakes on it


Oh! It looks like the pattern you posted - do you have an update? I have so many babies to knit for, and I'd love for this to be one of the blankets I make. Thank you!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

The original post at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341660-1.html says
_row 7 should read p4sts k4sts_


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you! Your blanket is gorgeous and your pattern instructions are much appreciated. Isobel


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I am having trouble with row 7 on the blanket edge I do not have enough stitches. Please tell me what I am doing wrong.i have 8 stitches for row 6


----------

